# PUZU audio PZ-M20 2.5" midrange driver



## MAYA EL (Nov 3, 2021)

So I was on AliExpress a few months ago and I saw this set of speakers that I thought looked so cool but with a price tag of 138$ I didn't want to risk it because AliExpress hasn't been the best of places to look for high quality stuff for me lately
But after a few weeks I came across them on sale for 58$ to the door! So I pulled the trigger on them. They sound pretty good and build quality is pretty good . I should be getting a DATS v3 sometime this week and I'll post up the numbers so we can see if the ones they give are accurate or not.


----------

